# Cu-Avana Robusto Cigar Review - nice cigar at a great price



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

aged 6 months.this cigar has a nice golden wrapper.well done cap as well.the burn was nearly perfect and the draw was good.the draw had a little pr...

Read the full review here: Cu-Avana Robusto Cigar Review - nice cigar at a great price


----------

